# New spars planned near Tuna Mountain



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

http://oilpro.com/post/15194/shell-makes-huge-deepwater-splash-gulf-mexico


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Reading this it seems Shell is taking all the other Co.'s to the woodshed. I don't know anything about off shore oil drilling though. I wonder why they named the oilfields after civil war battlefields?


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Looks east a bit. Good news


----------

